# NBA Wiz Draft Talk



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

*NBA Wiz Talk: Could T.J Ford drop to Wiz?*

It appears there are those getting afraid of T.J. Ford's size and lack of outside shooting. Here is how I see the draft going now (6/24/2003).

1. Cle LeBron James 
2. Detroit Darko Milicic 
3. Denver Carmelo Anthony 
4. Toronto Chris Bosh 
5. Miami Maciej Lampe 
6. L.A. Clippers Dwyane Wade 
7. Chicago Mickael Pietrus 
8. Milwaukee T.J. Ford or Hindrich 
9. New York Chris Kaman 
10. Washington Kirk Hinrich or Ford

NBADRAFT.NET seems certain that Milwaukee will pick Hindrich which may leave us with a chance to get Ford. The question is if Ford is there whether N.Y. decides to go for him (or Hindrich). I would love to get either though I prefer Hindrich.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I dun think TJ will slip this far.. He had some excellent workouts if i'm not wrong..


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> I dun think TJ will slip this far.. He had some excellent workouts if i'm not wrong..


Miami and the Clippers are the variable. If either of them picks TJ or Hindrich then we probably have no shot at either.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Goos call NEW.

I think the Bucks will take Ford if he is there. If not they will take Hinrich. My guess is that both will be gone by the 10th pick.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

If they pick Sweetney I'll gag. Maybe they've got Krause secretly running the show... "Yes, I'll have the power forward, please!".

But since it's looking more and more like Heinrich will be gone. Who's the next choice? Hayes, Ridnour, Gaines, Pavlovic?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

How 'bout Barbosa?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

If they take Collison, I am not sure what I will say.

Collison would be the worst possible pick.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, Collison would be up there with Sweetney. I guess you can never have enough big guys, but really... we have too many big guys already.

The only big guy that somewhat intrigues me for the Wiz is Lampe. He's 7' but he can run and shoot the lights out. Might be a nice guy to stick next to Kwame, and then have JJ and Etan backing them up. That would be my idea of a good frontline.

But really, we need some skill players. I don't think Hayes is going to be a bust like some people do, but he's not tops on my wishlist either. If they fell to us, I guess we should take Wade or Pietrus if they're really going to be good... better to take a good player then figure it out than settle for someone who's gonna suck.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I would go for Sweetney over Collison. At least we are getting a player with low post moves. 

Georgetown players have traditionally 'outperformed' when they hit the pros, Jahadi included. We just paid too much for Jahadi.

Here is what nbadraft.net says about Collison:

Strengths: Solid, unbelievably consistent. Very heady player with excellent athleticism. Very good post skills, adept at positioning for rebounds and using a drop step in the post. No white man's disease, he can really get off the ground. Great versatility for a 4. Extremely gifted passer with a super court sense. Understands the game and has a great work ethic. Team player.

Weaknesses: Size and strength is good, but must continue to develop. The NBA is a huge leap in terms of size and strength at the 4 position. 

and Sweetney:

Strengths: Substance over style. It doesn't look pretty but he sure gets the job done. You can tell by the way that he plays that he is a hard worker. Lost a lot of weight between his sophomore and junior seasons, and it shows. He is still carrying a little extra weight, but he carries it well (in the NBA he will likely need to continue to trim down and add more muscle). Has an amazing work ethic and hustle to his game. It's apparent with the way he runs the floor, he usually beats some of the faster guys down the court because he doesn't dilly dally around out there, and has a seemingly effortless transition from defense to offense and vice-versa. He knows his position, and lives in the painted area and around the blocks. Has great hands for a big guy, and some nice low post moves. Has decent footwork and a a nice little turnaround jumper, and his hook shot is improving. He is constantly double teamed. Is the type of big guy that guards love to play with because he sets up position in the post, and actually calls for the ball. His hands are always up, letting his guards know that he is ready for the entry pass. Never takes plays off. Always working for position, on both the offense and defensive sides of the ball. It isn't that he is slow, he is actually faster than you might think. Everybody loves big guys, especially ones with the basketball skills Sweetney has. If he were a few inches taller he would be a top 5 pick. He will play in the NBA for a very long time. He is a coaches dream because of his work ethic, and he will surely get better. Has a wonderful, unassuming approach seen in the little things such as his willingness to carry team equipment on trips.

Weakness: Not a super run jump athlete. He isn't very explosive. This can be seen when he has the ball as well, sometimes his movement is a little methodical. However in no way is he immobile. Will be undersized at the 4 in the NBA. Although he might not be a franchise type player in the NBA, he will be a contributor for sure. With the amount of baby fat that he still has it takes him a while to get going, which limits his rebounding ability somewhat.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

*Official Wiz NBA Draft Talk*

I know another official thread but I thought we should cosolidate our conversations here.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

Thread merged to NBA Draft Talk.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

The Heat are the real X Factor here. They really have no clue who they are gonna take. I would recommend them taking Ford, or Kaman, but Zo wants them to take Sweetney. Then Nbadraft.net has them taking Wade.

Well whatever the Heat do, the Clips and Bulls take whoever is left.

If Heat take Wade, then the Clips would swoop in and take Ford to replace Dre Miller, while the bulls take the other dynamic SG, Pietrus. But if they take Kaman, the Bulls couldn't pass on Wade.
Then again, the Heat could take Ford, who I believe is in for a workout today in Miami...and the Clips would be left to pick...I don't know. They could take Kaman, or Lampe to replace Kandi, or go after Wade which leaves then guarantees the Bulls either Pietrus or Wade. If Wade is left, he would be selected over Pietrus.

So I seriously doubt Ford slips past that range to us, meaning that Hinrich will go to the Bucks or maybe even the Knicks (Who wants a seasoned guy with Potential and quickness). Leaving us without the top two PG. Then I'd go after Jarvis Hayes...he's got size...the ability to score...and I feel would be a much better fit than Jefferies at SF since Hayes is a lot more athletic.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

I really don't want Hayes. I only saw him twice this year and he had good games in both but he sounds too much like Dale Ellis to me, i.e. no handle but can shoot. If he turns into Dale Ellis fine but most guys like that don't make it. 

Some boards have Wade dropping out of the top 10.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

well if he gets past Chicago...Wade could slip all the way to Memphis who would welcome him with open arms...


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> well if he gets past Chicago...Wade could slip all the way to Memphis who would welcome him with open arms...


I would certainly hope we snag him if he is there. I like Reece Gaines also even though I may be the only one.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

I like Reece Gaines too, but I guess a lot of people feel that at 10, it's too high to pick him, and maybe its cause me don't need another combo guard like Hughes.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Here is my current list not including the big 3.

1) Hinrich
2) Ford
3) Bosh
4) Wade
5) Hayes
6) Pietrus
7) Lampe
8) Gaines

I could handle getting Bosh because I think we could maybe trade him. I didn't include any of the Euro SG/SF beyond Pietrus and Lampe because the press on them is too vague.

Collison or Sweetney is just overkill. Kaman is a thought, but we need to get something for Haywood.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

do we really need a rookie PG...i'm wonderin about dat...

Couldn't we just sign Lucious Harris who knows the Jordan system? Why try teaching another young player how to play, and then how to play in the system.'

I wuz thinking about going after a SF even though this is one of the weaker SF drafts. I'm not convinced of Jared Jefferies's talent. He seems determined and I don't question his will to play, but I question his ability to play, and I definetely don't see him banging it out at PF. I really think we need to pick up a SF just in case. We can't go on putting 6-6 guards like Jordan (last year) and Stackhouse (maybe this year) at that position. This is one of the reasons I prefer Stackhouse leaving. Dat way we can spend our cap space more wisely and pick up both a SF and PG through free agency. Since we already have Hughes who could play SG (This guy proved he could shoot and control the ball better that Stack...just didn't get as many touches)

WE CAN"T BUILD OUR TEAM AROUND STACKHOUSE!!!


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Here is my current list not including the big 3.
> 
> 1) Hinrich
> ...


I think we forget about picking from 4 down on this list, and I would guess that Pietrus and Lampe are gone also.

Wade may be one of those best available picks that don't fit our need but may be available. If that is the case, maybe we can be smart enough to trade down and get rid of at least one hefty contract.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

RobyG's Mock Draft 

Has the Wiz swapping picks with the Bulls to move up and snatch away Hinrich from the Bucks and possibly the Knicks. The price is trading L8ner's 2 year remaining contract for Eddie Robinson's 3 year remaining contract.

Actually, I think this is a winner of a deal for the Wiz. Hinrich looks like the clear best fit for the Wiz and while he may be there at 7 he definitely wouldn't be there at 10. And while ERob's contract is slightly worse than L8ner's, it's not going to do any serious damage to the team's position.

And finally, ERob migh, gasp, be a more effective fit for the Wiz than L8ner. First, the Wiz will be going to a more fast break oriented office, which will obviously not benefit L8ner. It is, however, the strong point of ERob's game. Second, he's young and he plays a position of need while L8ner plays a position the Wiz have too many guys at already.

This trade would leave the Wiz with a more athletic, younger, and more balanced roster, and most importantly one that has all the pieces to run and gun.

PG- Hughes, Hinrich
SG- Stackhouse, Simmons
SF- ERob, JJ
PF- Kwame, Etan
C- Haywood, White


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

I think that's a great scenario. ERob, if nothing else, is young and exciting. He can absolutely dunk the basketball. While he may be average in other areas, he'll provide excitement. And we get Hinrich, which is the ultimate goal. The Bulls have said they want to move their pick, although I don't know what they see at #10.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Bulls would literally be laughing themselves silly at the prospect. There is little chance they try to move ERob, for the chance to remove 1 year off of his deal.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>alchemist</b>!
> I think that's a great scenario. ERob, if nothing else, is young and exciting. He can absolutely dunk the basketball. While he may be average in other areas, he'll provide excitement. And we get Hinrich, which is the ultimate goal. The Bulls have said they want to move their pick, although I don't know what they see at #10.


I think you are right and that E-Rob would fit the team well if Stack stays but no way I see this happening. Chicago will have much better offers than L8 and the 10th.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Laettner has 2 years left...and so does Jahidi White... and so does Larry Hughes. So datz 15 million of salary off in a couple year. Erob would hurt dat situation, and really help our team chemistry.

WE should just sit back and watch who gets picked in front of us. The LA Clippers are the real X-Factor in who we get. If they choose someone such as Wade, and then Bulls take Pietrus (Who they've decided upon...maybe it's a bluff for the Grizz to trade up to get him...but wutever) and if the Bucks make their choice between Hinrich and Ford and the Knicks take their big man...we still might have a chance at one of the two. But if the Clips take a PG...we might be forced to trade up if we really want one...


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> Laettner has 2 years left...and so does Jahidi White... and so does Larry Hughes. So datz 15 million of salary off in a couple year. Erob would hurt dat situation, and really help our team chemistry.
> 
> WE should just sit back and watch who gets picked in front of us. The LA Clippers are the real X-Factor in who we get. If they choose someone such as Wade, and then Bulls take Pietrus (Who they've decided upon...maybe it's a bluff for the Grizz to trade up to get him...but wutever) and if the Bucks make their choice between Hinrich and Ford and the Knicks take their big man...we still might have a chance at one of the two. But if the Clips take a PG...we might be forced to trade up if we really want one...


You hit the nail on the head. The Clippers are the key and no one seems to know what they will do. If they pick Wade then I think we get one of the two points. ESPN had Ford slipping to 8 and Milwaukee picking him but NBADRAFT.net has insider information that they will pick Hindrich if he is there. 

I feel pretty confident right now in saying that we will have a shot at either Ford or Wade if we stay in the 10 spot.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> The Bulls would literally be laughing themselves silly at the prospect. There is little chance they try to move ERob, for the chance to remove 1 year off of his deal.


No way, they'd jump at this chance... at least if they have any sense. 1 year off his deal is very likely the difference between being in the luxury tax or not since it corresponds to when Curry and Chandler's contract extensions would take effect.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Here is my current list not including the big 3.
> 
> 1) Hinrich
> ...


Updated (removing Bosh because there is 0 chance he falls):

1) Hinrich
2) Ford
3) Hayes
4) Wade
5) Pietrus
6) Lampe
7) Gaines
8) Sweetney

I would rather have Sweets than Collison.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Updated (removing Bosh because there is 0 chance he falls):
> ...


Our buddy Chap Ford is doing a live mock right now (6/25 13:45 e.s.t) and he has Lampe going to Miami at 5 and Ford going to the clippers at 6. That means that Wade, Sweetney and Collison will be available for sure.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

ESPN Mock now has Wade going to the Bulls at 7 and then Hindrich going to the Bucks at 8, Kaman going to the Knicks, Hayes going to the Wiz, Gaines going to the Warriors, Collison going to the Sonics and Pietrus going to the Grizzlies.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

ESPN's Mock through 9 leave us:

Peitrus
Gaines
Collison
Hayes
Sweetney.

BCH's ranking has us taking Hayes as ESPN does but I would say let's go in order, Gaines, Peitrus (just on what I have heard), Sweetney, Hayes, Collison.

By the way, I don't see Peitrus falling like this.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

sweetney really slipped...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Updated (removing Bosh because there is 0 chance he falls):
> ...


I too would want Sweetney than Collison whom I think won't amount to much on this level. Sweetney gives us an option at the 4 and we could move Kwame to center 

If Pietrus is there I say we grab him though. We need a small forward and gambling there makes the most sense. We could run at Claxton in FA if Hinrich is gone. I am on the fence with Hayes but Pietrus is very athletic and could fit EJ's running style offense.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

One thing that we can be sure of is that the draft won't go like Chad Ford says. Therefore I expect Peitrus to be gone and someone else to fall.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The reason I have Hayes 3rd after the PGs is because I think he is an immediate asset next year. He can shoot, and I am thinking he could be the SF equivalent of Rip. That would be ideal for this team, more so than drafting yet another big man, that won't be able to work because he can't get the needed spacing.

I just hope we get one of my top 3.

My guilty secret, best scenario draft would be Hayes in the first round and 1 of these 3 PGs in the second; Troy Bell, Mo Williams, or Steve Blake. We probably take someone like Derick Zimmerman in the second. Yay us!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> The reason I have Hayes 3rd after the PGs is because I think he is an immediate asset next year. He can shoot, and I am thinking he could be the SF equivalent of Rip. That would be ideal for this team, more so than drafting yet another big man, that won't be able to work because he can't get the needed spacing.
> 
> I just hope we get one of my top 3.
> ...


I get the old feeling that Hayes and Hinrich both like Jared Jeffries last year are being mentioned as risers to throw teams off of their true intentions. I think we will get either one and I'm not sure we're being sold a bill of goods. Lets say from all accounts Blake outplayed Hinrich in the workout here. Then why do we want Hinrich then. I like the kid but if Blake is as good in rd 2 then I think we take a sf or sg in rd 1. My bet is for some odd reason that we trade Stack I just have feeling. 

I think Kaman and Lampf are the hot prospects and not just for the the teams higher than us. I think we like both. I also think Reece Gaines is in play here. 

I think Gaines could be the big push the ball up the court pg Jordan wants.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Jared Jeffries was a riser last year for a reason. He would have been great to have the full season, and he is a solid player for the late lottery. I am not second guessing that selection in the least. The Heat were the team most interested in him but you can't fault them for taking Butler.

Kaman scares me. I could see us taking him, and in a way, I can justify it more than taking Sweetney or Collison. Gaines just seems like Hughes Part 2, and I don't want to take him outright over the guys I have listed.

I think what falls to us in the second round is going to make our draft. If we take PG first, I expect Luke Walton to be the second round pick. If we go SF (Pietrus/Hayes/Lampe) first, then a PG in the second round seems obvious.

I am starting to get more comfortable with the outlook for tomorrow in terms of who will be available. I am not comfortable with who the Wizards might pick.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Anyone holding out hope of a combination of Stackhouse, Haywood, and our draft pick for Carmelo deal?

I believe we would have to take Camby to make it work.

This is a dream scenario. Oh well.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

i don't really trust nbadraft.net

Maybe they predicting the Heat will take Hinrich because of the rumored 12 and 14 for 5 trade with the sonics since they value Hinrich alot after the work outs. And Ford could be gone too by the time we draft. But won't Pietrus, Wade, or Lampe slip to us? Cuz I'd want one of them to be on our team...


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Anyone holding out hope of a combination of Stackhouse, Haywood, and our draft pick for Carmelo deal?
> 
> I believe we would have to take Camby to make it work.
> ...


I really would love that deal. I think Carmelo is the real deal. You can plug him that spot for the next ten years. I would have no issue dealing with a combination of Hughes, Simmons and Dixon at the two. 

Then we would have Carmelo, Jeffries at the 3.

Brown, Etan and L8 at the 4

Jahadi and Etan at the 5

Who knows at the 1?

Damn BCH, don't put posts out like this again, I hate dreaming for things that I know will not come true.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

New Insider report up at 6/26 10:37 est here are the highlights:

http://insider.espn.go.com/insider/story?id=1572987

At No. 7 it appears the Bulls have settled in on Marquette's Dwyane Wade, if he's still on the board. If he's gone, Mickael Pietrus will be the guy.

The only guy the Heat are really sure of is Bosh. If he's off the board (and it looks like he will be) their decision will come down to Maciej Lampe of Poland, Kirk Hinrich of Kansas and Wade.

The Grizzlies could offer the No. 13 and No. 27 pick for the right to draft fifth. Several sources around the league claim the Grizzlies are trying hard to get that pick to guarantee they get their guy -- Mickael Pietrus -- before he slips off the board.

So? Will there be any trades? Sure. Start with Warriors and Hawks swapping No. 11 for No. 21 and a future first. The Hawks are after Louisville's Reece Gaines. The Warriors want high school star Ndudi Ebi. It makes a lot of sense, and I'm told it has been in the works for weeks.

The hottest rumor Wednesday night had the Nuggets sending Marcus Camby to the Blazers for Arvydas Sabonis and the No. 23 pick. Sabonis has no salary protection on his contract if he's waived before Aug. 16. If the Nuggets do the deal, they'll be around $25 million under the cap going into the summer. The Nuggets likely would add France's Boris Diaw or Senegal's Malick Badiane with the 23rd pick.

Maciej Lampe slipping? That was the nasty rumor floating around late Wednesday night. Don't believe it. He's still in the mix with the Heat at No. 5; the Bucks are serious suitors at No. 8; the Knicks walked away impressed at his workout in New York City Wednesday; and there's little chance he slips past the Sonics at No. 12. 

High school star Kendrick Perkins seems to be on the rise. The most prominent rumor has the Celtics grabbing him at No. 20. Most everyone feels he won't slip past the Spurs at No. 28.

Maryland's Steve Blake is also on the rise after a series of solid workouts. Some teams believe he could be the Cavs pick at No. 31.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

go steve blake!


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> go steve blake!








I Liek Steve BLake, he may be a surprise 2nd rounder...May even go undrafted...I hope the C's or some team Looking for PG heLp gives him a chance...I have foLLowed him through MaryLand, he's very smart and skiLLed........


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> go steve blake!


I doubt that Steve Blake will be there at our secong round pick.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NorthEast Wiz</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt that Steve Blake will be there at our secong round pick.








What 2nd round pick do you guys have?.......


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> What 2nd round pick do you guys have?.......


38


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> 
> 
> 38








Not bad, BLake may sLip to there, I hope he sLips further........


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

It looks like Blake is climbing up the draft board. I would certainly like for him to be there but I still don't see it happening.


----------

